# jää soimaan



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of this illative structure in Finnish.
Here are some examples:
Miksi laulu jää soimaan päähän?
Tää biisi jää soimaan sun päähän

Greetinggs
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Gavril

Hi,

I would translate these sentences as

_Miksi laulu jää soimaan päähän?_ = "Why does the song get stuck in people's heads?" (I am interpreting _päähän_ as impersonal here, i.e. "in one's head", "in people's heads")

_Tää biisi jää soimaan sun päähän _= "This song gets suck in your head"

The literal translation of _jää soimaan_ would be something like "it stays playing", i.e. the song keeps playing in your head.


----------



## Finland

Hola! Esta construcción parece a "se queda sonando" en español. "Jäädä" en este caso significa quedarse, y el verbo que sigue se pone en ilativo (otro ejemplo: "jäin odottamaan, että soitat minulle" ~ me quedé esperando que me llamaras).

HTH
S


----------



## fennofiili

In a sense, this is just a matter of the rection (government) of the verb _jäädä _(to stay, to remain): what one stays in is expressed using the illative case. This is one of the peculiarities of locational case in Finnish: in English, we stay in a place, but in Finnish we stay “to” a place, so to say. So we say_ jäin Helsinkiin_ (I stayed in Helsinki),_ jäin töihin_ (I stayed at work; literally: I stayed to works). This is why we also use the illative of the III infinitive (_mA _infinitive), when _jäädä _is connected with a verb, e.g. _jäin tekemään työn loppuun_ (I stayed to finish the work).

Thus, _laulu jää soimaan päähän_ means just that the song stays sounding in the head.


----------

